# charming salespeople on facebook



## TUGBrian (Jul 18, 2014)

check out the comment left by the charming salesman on the recent facebook post on the TUG facebook page:

https://www.facebook.com/TimeshareUsersGroup


----------



## LannyPC (Jul 18, 2014)

I don't have a Facebook account nor do I intend to establish one in the near future.  Do I have to have a FB account to view those comments?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 18, 2014)

I dont believe so...should show up right there on the page...its public.

you would have to have an account to reply/comments/etc


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 18, 2014)

Just in case you cant, the post was a link to the "I just bought a Timeshare from the developer, did I get a good deal" article.

this was a reply from an individual whos also a member of a number of Timeshare Salesman related facebook groups.

He goes by the name of Paul Mills:



> Look life,is a matter of choice,you are bazaar trying to influence people about there decisions,you are just hopeless fools that made the wrong choice leave it at that,you baby's


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 18, 2014)

> Look life,xis a matter of choice,xyou are bazaar trying to influence people about there decisions,xyou are just hopeless fools that made the wrong choice leave it at that,xyou baby's



bazaar  = A bazaar is a market: and arguably originates from the Middle Persian word Vāzār; a permanent enclosed merchandising area, marketplace, or street of shops

baby's = belonging to a baby

I guess when you can't write or spell you become a timeshare weasel...


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 18, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> bazaar  = A bazaar is a market: and arguably originates from the Middle Persian word Vāzār; a permanent enclosed merchandising area, marketplace, or street of shops
> 
> baby's = belonging to a baby
> 
> I guess when you can't write or spell you become a timeshare weasel...



Hey, it beats a life of crime.:ignore:


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 18, 2014)

LannyPC said:


> I don't have a Facebook account nor do I intend to establish one in the near future.  Do I have to have a FB account to view those comments?





TUGBrian said:


> I dont believe so...should show up right there on the page...its public.
> 
> you would have to have an account to reply/comments/etc



That link takes me to the home page but I can't see the time line without signing in.

You could set up a dummy FB account so you can see things once in a while without posting any real info about yourself if you wanted to.


----------



## ampaholic (Jul 18, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> Hey, it beats a life of crime.:ignore:



:ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore:


----------

